# Causey kokes tomorrow anyone?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I got shrewed out of a trip tonight so tomorrow afternoon i am going come hell or high water. Anyone want to join me? Like i said in a previous invite, you must be able to help carry my small 12' boat to the water. It is not a big deal. PM me if you want to go. I live in Roy and want to be out of town by 3:30 pm.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats not fair!!!! Its a work day!!!!! Anyways good luck bud.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I will be up there in my canoe Will give you a hand if I run into you. Where will you launch?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> I will be up there in my canoe Will give you a hand if I run into you. Where will you launch?


By the spillway.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I will keep my eye out for you! _(O)_


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Scheduled to work and cant get out of it. :evil: I was off by then yesterday but hit a river. Thanks for posting these invites!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I've made two trips to Causey in the last month and had great luck grabbing tigers, but no luck with kokes. Let us know how you do.

Are you using downriggers to get down to them? What depth are they hitting at?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

billybob said:


> I've made two trips to Causey in the last month and had great luck grabbing tigers, but no luck with kokes. Let us know how you do.
> 
> Are you using downriggers to get down to them? What depth are they hitting at?


Yes, i am using riggers at 28' to 50' trolling with RMT dodgers and squids.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

sooooo? didjagetany?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> sooooo? didjagetany?


+1 wish i coulda gone...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

He didn't go because nobody accepted his invite!Guess everybody is either too scared or too lazy to help him carry the boat to the water.I went with him a couple weeks ago it was well worth the little effort to launch the boat.I wish I could have got out of going to work that day!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> sooooo? didjagetany?


Like Larry said, I have not been to Causey for almost 2 weeks now. Nobody wants to go with me. :?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

wish I had more days off that I could, maybe I need a sick day :!:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

REPETER said:


> wish I had more days off that I could, maybe I need a sick day :!:


Got 6 days left to keep them . Better try hard. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you went on a weekend I would love to fish with you..


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> If you went on a weekend I would love to fish with you..


It closes on saturday. Your out of luck this year. I will be at the Gorge this weekend too. :?


----------

